# Fraps Anfängerfragen



## Kelur92 (5. August 2011)

*Servus liebe Buffed Community!*

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das hierher gehört, wenn nicht dann tuts mir leid.
Ich weiß, diese Fragen habt ihr warscheinlich schön öfters irgendwo gesehen, aber ich ich finde einfach kein Tutorial zu der offiziellen Version von Fraps, die ich mir gestern gekauft habe. Und zwar hab ich da mehrere Fragen:

- Fraps nimmt bei mir immer nur so 1:40min auf, dann kommt ein Schnitt und er nimmt das Video in einer neuen Datei auf. Kann man irgendwie einstellen, dass Fraps alles in einem aufnehmen soll? Hab nämlich keine Lust nacher dann für 10 min Gameplay alle Schnipsel zusammenzufügen.
- Was bedeutet die Einstellung "Stop benchmark after ... seconds" (unter FPS)?
- Was bedeutet die Einstellung "Loop buffer length ... seconds" (unter Movies)? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Raema (5. August 2011)

Allgemein:

http://www.fraps.com/faq.php
Da werden so ziemlich alle Fragen beantwortet.

Zu deiner ersten Frage:

Das Aufsplitten der Dateien kommt nicht durch die Länge zustande sondern durch die Dateigröße. Meiner Erfahrung nach, werden die Videos bei Fraps nach ziemlich genau 4GB aufgespalten. Habe aber leider keine Ahnung ob man da was ändern kann.

2. Frage:
Fraps dient nicht nur zum Videos aufnehmen, sondern auch dank FPS-Zähler zum Benchmarken. Dabei werden jede Sekunde die aktuellen FPS in ne Datei geschrieben und am Ende ein Durchschnitt berechnet. Die Einstellung "Stop Benchmark after X seconds" sagt einfach, dass der Benchmark automatisch nach X Sekunden aufhören soll und nicht erst wenn die Taste noch einmal gedrückt wird.

Zur 3. Frage kann ich aktuell nix sagen.


----------



## Kelur92 (5. August 2011)

Stimmt, bei mir macht Fraps immer genau bei 3,95GB einen Schnitt. Aber bis ich die Dateigröße 3,95GB erreicht habe sind gerade mal 1.40 min vergangen. Ich habe BF BC 2 aufgenommen mit 33 FPS. Ich kann ja nochmal versuchen die Auflösung runter zu schrauben.
Wenn mir jmd Frage 3 noch beantworten kann wäre super.
Danke dir Raema.


----------



## Zukane (5. August 2011)

1. Das ist normal das Fraps die Videos aufteilt das liegt an dem Frapscodec da lässt sich nichts ändern.

2. Mit Benchmarktests kannst du die Leistung von dienem Pc etc testen aber fürs aufzeichnen brauchst du das nicht.
Ich habs auch noch nie richtig benutzt.

3. Das wurde auf der Frapsseite schon auf englisch erklärt. Da hast du irgendwie mehr Details oder wasweißichschlagmichtot ^^
Benutzte ich selebr nicht. Aber laut fraps.com aktiviert man das wenn man den Aufnahmeknopf länger gedrückt hält und die FPS lila werden.


----------



## Tikume (5. August 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> 3. Das wurde auf der Frapsseite schon auf englisch erklärt. Da hast du irgendwie mehr Details oder wasweißichschlagmichtot ^^
> Benutzte ich selebr nicht. Aber laut fraps.com aktiviert man das wenn man den Aufnahmeknopf länger gedrückt hält und die FPS lila werden.



Nein, der Loop Buffer Modus speichert praktisch immer die letzten X (hallo Einstellung) Sekunden.
Du lässt das also laufen und wenn Du dann plötzlich den geilen Headshot-Frag hast dann unterbrichst Du dein Siegesquieken kurz um die Taste zu dücken dass Fraps dann eben die letzten X Sekunden als Film auf die Platte ablegt.


----------



## Fusselkorn (6. August 2011)

Guten Tag

Da ich selber schon mit Fraps gearbeitet habe kann ich dir zur ersten Frage eine Antwort geben:
Man kann es meines Wissens nach nicht umstellen, die Dateien warn bei mir auch immer ca. 1:40 +/- 5 sek. lang das hängt von der Dateigröße ab da Fraps automatisch ab einer Größe von ca. 4 GB eine neue Datei anfängt welchen praktischen sinn das hat? Ich habe keine Ahnung
Ich persönlich finde es ja schwachsinnig die Dateien aufzuspalten da mir das immer auf die nerven ging wenn ich 3 Stunden Gameplay aufgenommen hatte die einzelnen Schnipsel zusammen zu Schneiden.

Naja zu 2 und 3 kann ich dir leider nichts sagen da ich lange nicht mehr Fraps benutzt habe.

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen Helfen.


----------



## Zukane (6. August 2011)

genau man kann es nicht umstellen weil der Codec so ist und meines Wissens basiert er auf AVI1.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. August 2011)

Fusselkorn schrieb:


> ... hängt von der Dateigröße ab da Fraps automatisch ab einer Größe von ca. 4 GB eine neue Datei anfängt welchen praktischen sinn das hat? Ich habe keine Ahnung
> Ich persönlich finde es ja schwachsinnig die Dateien aufzuspalten da mir das immer auf die nerven ging wenn ich 3 Stunden Gameplay aufgenommen hatte die einzelnen Schnipsel zusammen zu Schneiden.


Versuch mal auf einen USB-Stick eine Datei zu speichern, die größer 4GB ist und sag mir mal ob die Datei auf einen 8- oder 16GB Stick draufpasst. Unter FAT-32 (Dateisystem) können keine Dateien verwaltet werden die größer 4GB sind. Ist genauso wie mit den 4GB RAM beim PC. Auf ein 32-bit System können auch nur 4GB Speicher verwaltet werden.
Wenn es Fraps mal in einer reinen 64-bit Version geben sollte, ist das Problem mit 4GB-Grenze auch kein Thema mehr.
Um eine Datei auf einen USB-Stick speichern zu können, die größer als 4GB ist, musst du den Stick erst mal im NTFS-Dateisystem formatieren.


----------



## Zukane (6. August 2011)

Und was für einen sinn hat das bitteschön?

Man msus so oder so die Videos uumwandeln ob das jetzt mit eienm Konverter ist oder mit einem Schnittprogramm zu rendern ist ja vollkommen
egal solange es gescheite sind und man gute Codecs hat und auch die dazugehörigen Einstellungen.

Niemand wird eine Frapsrohdatei auf Youtube oder sonstwo ins Internet hochladen. 
Bei mir hat ein Video das 1:22 Minuten lang ist schon 580 mb.


----------



## Kelur92 (6. August 2011)

Servus!

Alsooo erstmal hätte ich da mal ne Frage.
Wenn man "Loop buffer length" also nicht braucht, dann auf 0 stellen oder?

Das BF BC 2 Video was ich gemacht habe hatte als es noch nicht bearbeitet war eine größe von über 14GB, als ich es aber dann mit Windows Movie Maker bearbeitet habe hatte es nurnoch eine größe von 456mb. Es ist 16 min lang. Wie geht das?


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2011)

Anderer Codec.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. August 2011)

Kelur92 schrieb:


> ... es nurnoch eine größe von 456mb. Es ist 16 min lang. Wie geht das?


Hat mit der Komprimierung zu tun. Je nach dem welcher Codec und welche Komprimierung verwendet wird, schrumpft man ein Video zusammen ohne sichtbaren Qualitätsverlust.

Das ist ähnlich wie mit Rohdaten bei einer guten Profi-Digitalkamera. Dort werden die Bilder im RAW-Format (bestmögliches Bild mit allen Bildinformationen) und hoher/höchster Auflösung abgespeichert. Danach konvertiert man es in JPG, TIFF usw. die bei weiten weniger Platz brauchen. Genau so geht das bei den Videos.


----------



## Zukane (7. August 2011)

Fraps macht extra so große Dateien das der Pc nicht soviel Leistung braucht (Rohdateien eben).
Movie Maker ist grade nicht so ein tolles Schnittprogramm nur so nebenbei.

Wenn man ernsthaft Videos macht und auch viele sollte man sich ein anderes Programm zulegen^^


----------



## Soulii (8. August 2011)

Kelur92 schrieb:


> Das BF BC 2 Video was ich gemacht habe hatte als es noch nicht bearbeitet war eine größe von über 14GB, als ich es aber dann mit Windows Movie Maker bearbeitet habe hatte es nurnoch eine größe von 456mb. Es ist 16 min lang. Wie geht das?



schau dir mal die rohdaten als video an und dann dein fertiges produkt. die qualitativen unterschiede sind welten.

btw ich such immernoch nen programm , was nicht mehr funktionen als der windows moviemaker hat,
dafür aber genau so einfach zu bedienen ist.
im endeffekt reicht mir das , was der wmm kann, nur die quali reicht mir nicht.
ich hab zwar sony vegas zu hause , aber was zum henker will ich mit dem ganzen scheiss funktionen.
video einfügen , musik einfügen, etwas titeltext dazu, fertig mehr will ich garnicht.


----------

